# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Ваганова Даша

## vaganov

Дочке 10 лет, поет с пяти....
Первая ее плюсовая фонограмма.... Если понравится буду выкладывать и другие

http://multi-up.com/167452

----------


## vaganov

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/668363 - эта же песня на RealMusic

----------


## Лев

*vaganov*,
 Браво, Даша! В рэповой части немного намешано и как-то тяжеловато общее звучание. Сразу вопрос: можно Даше спеть мои песни? Вот кусочек песни, напетой мной:  http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...91e2a8838d068d

----------


## Mazaykina

> Первая ее плюсовая фонограмма.... Если понравится буду выкладывать и другие


Просто классс!!! Давно не получала такого удовольствия от прослушивания. Дашуня умничка!! Ждем, конечно, продолжения! 
Что очень понравилось- потрясающая легкость в скачках. Чистенько, свободно, не зажато. Только в конце чуток тяжеловато было на верхушках, капельку недотянула. Речитатив тоже очень понравился, как раз на реп он и не похож, т.к.получился  динамический, выделяя интонационно фразы, здорво!

----------


## vaganov

Точно, не рэп это, а речетатив... Да еще и довольно сложный в плане дикции )))) Мы рады, что хотя бы этого добились, раньше было все намного хуже :) Сейчас у Дарьи прорисовывается четкий джазовый голос и поэтому будем работать в этом направлении...

Сейчас в нашем репертуаре есть песни - Родина и Мама, Элла, Атом (Аллы Пугачевой), Лилия....  Потихоньку запишем плюсы этих песен....  
Насчет родины и мамы - вот видео с конкурса - Созвездие Орла 2008.... Ребенок пел с воспалением легких, поэтому очень сильно не ругать :)
(12 мегабайт) 
http://multi-up.com/167909

Льву... Слишком детская песня.... мы как то миновали период детских песен....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сейчас в нашем репертуаре есть песни -


а на английском Даша поет? Я почему спрашиваю- чтоб выезжать куда-то на серьезные конкурсы. например, к нам в Берлин, надо обязательно петь на иностранных языках, а еще важно - с хорошим произношением. Наши ребята проигрывают во 2-м туре только из-за этого.  А то, что девечку надо вывозить на серьезные европейские конкурсы- это явно слышно. У нее очень хороший потенциал. 
А дашу надо готовить для

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ребенок пел с воспалением легких, поэтому очень сильно не ругать :)


У меня даже мурашки пошли... УМНИЧКА! Понятно, что недотягивала, что где-то срывалась, но какой настрой!!!

----------


## Лев

> Льву... Слишком детская песня.... мы как то миновали период детских песен....


Детскость звучания Дашиного голоса ощущается и не уйдёт до взросления, поэтому я и попросил помощи в записи...

----------


## Discoman

Просили критически оценить, поэтому позволю себе. После нескольких прослушиваний так и не понял слова: "Семь нот, словно семь ве??? (или что-то там). Это дикционная особенность бросается в глаза (точнее в уши) на протяжении всей песни (...ведээт давно...) 
В припеве всё замечательно, как буд-то другой человек поёт. 



> Сейчас у Дарьи прорисовывается четкий джазовый голос и поэтому будем работать в этом направлении...


Манера исполнения, типичная для последних лет эпохи "детского евровидения", т.е. ничем не отличающаяся от множества подобных детских клонов - псевдоопереточная. Насчёт "джазовости"... ощущается некоторое насилие над верхними нотами для придания той самой пресловутой "джазовости", но почему-то "чётко прорисовываются" элементы народной манеры, явно не афро-негритянского происхождения.
ИМХО, я сам далеко не Карузо!

----------


## vaganov

> Просили критически оценить, поэтому позволю себе. После нескольких прослушиваний так и не понял слова: "Семь нот, словно семь ве??? (или что-то там). Это дикционная особенность бросается в глаза (точнее в уши) на протяжении всей песни (...ведээт давно...) 
> В припеве всё замечательно, как буд-то другой человек поёт.


Семь нот - словно семь дней :)  Я сам не сразу понял )))  Слышал эту песню в другом исполнении... тоже ничего не понятно....  Всетаки мне кажется, что в плане дикции очень сложная песня....   Всю песню пела сама )

Кстате насчел насилия над верхними нотами не особо согласен (хотя я наверное врядли могу быть полностью объективным, так как являюсь ее отцом) ... Верхние ноты берет очень легко, я больше склоняюсь, что это такая особенность голоса...






> Цитата:
> Сообщение от vaganov 
> Сейчас в нашем репертуаре есть песни - 
> 
> а на английском Даша поет? Я почему спрашиваю- чтоб выезжать куда-то на серьезные конкурсы. например, к нам в Берлин, надо обязательно петь на иностранных языках, а еще важно - с хорошим произношением. Наши ребята проигрывают во 2-м туре только из-за этого. А то, что девечку надо вывозить на серьезные европейские конкурсы- это явно слышно. У нее очень хороший потенциал. 
> А дашу надо готовить для


Английским ребенок занимается с репетитором, в планах есть песни на английском языке, но это пока только в планах...

----------


## vaganov

> Детскость звучания Дашиного голоса ощущается и не уйдёт до взросления, поэтому я и попросил помощи в записи...


Увы, 7 нот писали год назад, сейчас у дочки начал ломаться голос....

----------


## Тик Так

Ну и Даша,просто супер!!Чувствуется - трудяга,будующая Агиллера!!Кстати если она за ее хиты еще не бралась,то стОило бы попробывать,у нее это должно отменно получиться..

----------


## vaganov

Не бралась... Кстати неплохая идея...  Надо будет ее преподавателю по вокалу предложить...

----------


## vaganov

А можно попросить модератора тему переименовать в просто "Ваганова Даша"

----------


## john555

> Дочке 10 лет, поет с пяти....
> Первая ее плюсовая фонограмма....


Очень понравилось.Здорово.Успехов вам.

                   [IMG]http://*********org/26140.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> А можно попросить модератора


Обратись напрямую - см. внизу главной страницы или к админу в самой верхней.
А так зайдёт когда ещё...

----------


## Annon

Дашуля - умничка!!!
Дай ей Бог светлую творческую дорогу :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А можно попросить модератора тему переименовать в просто "Ваганова Даша"


Если какие просьбы есть, пишите в личку.  Тогда точно быстро отреагируем. :smile:

----------


## КП

Большое спасибо за Дашу!!!
В ней действительно чувствуется джазовая "жилка"и думается фактура тоже будет в дальнейшем очень подходящей для джазового вокала. Жалко,если не сохранится та детская непосредственность в исполнении,которую сейчас услышал.ОЧЕНЬ многое,если не все сейчас зависит от ее преподавателя.Будет очень жалко,если он "убъет" ее индивидуальность в процессе занятий.Слишком часто наблюдаем,как даже из знаменитых учебных заведений выпукники выпускаются "одинаково ровные как столбы",зато очень "правильные".Это очень тонкая грань-между индивидуальностью и правильной постановкой голоса.
 Хочется послушать новые записи,услышать эволюцию в Дашином пении.
ИМХО,мое мнение-нужно как можно больше ей записываться и слушать  себя "со стороны".Это и натренирует ее "внутренний слух" (сейчас в верхнем регистре на этой записи похоже есть пока маленькое несоответствие внутреннего слуха с внешним,хотя могу ошибаться,по одной записи трудно судить).Я так со своим сыном занимался.Очень важно,чтобы ученик САМ слышал свои недостатки и стремился их исправлять.Это очень развивает во всех отношениях.
Ждем новых песен. :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*КП*,
ЗДОРВО сказал!  :Ok:

----------


## vaganov

> Большое спасибо за Дашу!!!
> В ней действительно чувствуется джазовая "жилка"и думается фактура тоже будет в дальнейшем очень подходящей для джазового вокала. Жалко,если не сохранится та детская непосредственность в исполнении,которую сейчас услышал.ОЧЕНЬ многое,если не все сейчас зависит от ее преподавателя.Будет очень жалко,если он "убъет" ее индивидуальность в процессе занятий.Слишком часто наблюдаем,как даже из знаменитых учебных заведений выпукники выпускаются "одинаково ровные как столбы",зато очень "правильные".Это очень тонкая грань-между индивидуальностью и правильной постановкой голоса.
>  Хочется послушать новые записи,услышать эволюцию в Дашином пении.
> ИМХО,мое мнение-нужно как можно больше ей записываться и слушать  себя "со стороны".Это и натренирует ее "внутренний слух" (сейчас в верхнем регистре на этой записи похоже есть пока маленькое несоответствие внутреннего слуха с внешним,хотя могу ошибаться,по одной записи трудно судить).Я так со своим сыном занимался.Очень важно,чтобы ученик САМ слышал свои недостатки и стремился их исправлять.Это очень развивает во всех отношениях.
> Ждем новых песен.


В субботу поедем в Орел на конкурс, я там ее сниму, будет исполнять песню "Атом" из репертуара Аллы Пугачевой..  Я запись обязательно оцифрую и выложу в данном топе... А преподаватель у нас очень хороший, никаких претензий нет, мы с самого начала у нее занимаемся и менять никакого резона не видим )

----------


## КП

> А преподаватель у нас очень хороший, никаких претензий нет, мы с самого начала у нее занимаемся и менять никакого резона не видим )


 Это очень здорово!И главное чтобы самой Даше он нравился,если нет хорошего контакта ученика с педагогом очень легко отбить у ребенка влечение к музыкальным занятиям.
 А почему бы вам не попробывать практиковать домашнюю звукозапись?
Разумеется *заручившись согласием* ведущего преподавателя по вокалу,если это не противоречит его методикам.Все применяемые сегодня методики преподавания,это старые,хорошо проверенные временем и устоявшиеся приемы.Но (как и все в музобразовании) достаточно консервативны.Еще 10 лет назад просто небыло  такой домашней возможности-регулярно слушать себя со стороны.
 Дело в том,что все мы слышим сами себя "неправильно",искаженно.Например каждому человеку *всегда* кажется,что его голос звучит тембрально ниже,чем его слышат окружающие на самом деле.И еще музыкальный слух тоже не всегда *внешний* соответствует с *внутренним*.Например бывает,что человек с великолепным музыкальным слухом абсолютно точно берет ноту на скрипке,а когда поет эту же ноту,то на какие-то центы ошибается,потому что внутри себя он слышит воспроизводимые *собой* ноты иначе, чем от источника звука находящегося *вне* его.
 Именно поэтому я и советую организовать самую простенькую домашнюю студию звукозаписи на базе любого компьютера.Уверяю,что Даша быстрее вас научится работать с муз.программами на компьютере.Вам же не для масс-медиа,а только для себя,в учебных целях эти записи нужны,поэтому никаких больших расходов не будет.Единственно,что будет нужно купить-это ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ микрофон,который не будет тембрально искажать записываемый голос.Не обязательно студийный,вполне сойдет очень недорогой конденсаторный,например серии JTS.Сейчас будет идти становление фактуры,и Даша слыша себя со стороны будет интуитивно правильно учиться задействовать природные резонаторы.Это особенно важно для джазового женского вокала,который требует богатых *нижних* обертонов.В период становления голоса и активного роста организма можно значительно корректировать фактуру голоса,развить нужные резонаторы и правильный внутренний музыкальный слух.Есть конечно и минусы в такой методике-это опасность что ребенок чересчур увлечется компьютерным "улучшением" своего звучания.Поэтому ни в коем случае нельзя на таких занятиях применять какую-либо вокальную обработку.Пример:реверберация (холл,делей и т.п.) приучают ученика постоянно недопевать концы музыкальных фраз и потом трудно его переучивать.
 ИМХО,я всего лишь поделился своим личным опытом,моим советам можно последовать *ТОЛЬКО С РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЯ*.

----------


## Mazaykina

> ИМХО,я всего лишь поделился своим личным опытом


Паш, это ОЧЕНЬ дельные советы! Все, что ты написал, правильно и я согласна, надо идти в ногу со временем. Приведу один пример- есть у нас классная певица, без микрофона перепоет любого. Но как только начинает петь в микрофон- все, ор. 
Думаю. тебе будет интересна тема, которую ведет Лариса Семина по эстрадно- джазовому вокалу.

----------


## Лев

> Приведу один пример- есть у нас классная певица, без микрофона перепоет любого. Но как только начинает петь в микрофон- все, ор.


Микрофон тоже инструмент, которым надо учиться владеть... Как подашь звук, так и получится.

----------


## vaganov

> Это очень здорово!И главное чтобы самой Даше он нравился,если нет хорошего контакта ученика с педагогом очень легко отбить у ребенка влечение к музыкальным занятиям.
>  А почему бы вам не попробывать практиковать домашнюю звукозапись?
> Разумеется *заручившись согласием* ведущего преподавателя по вокалу,если это не противоречит его методикам.Все применяемые сегодня методики преподавания,это старые,хорошо проверенные временем и устоявшиеся приемы.Но (как и все в музобразовании) достаточно консервативны.Еще 10 лет назад просто небыло  такой домашней возможности-регулярно слушать себя со стороны.
>  Дело в том,что все мы слышим сами себя "неправильно",искаженно.Например каждому человеку *всегда* кажется,что его голос звучит тембрально ниже,чем его слышат окружающие на самом деле.И еще музыкальный слух тоже не всегда *внешний* соответствует с *внутренним*.Например бывает,что человек с великолепным музыкальным слухом абсолютно точно берет ноту на скрипке,а когда поет эту же ноту,то на какие-то центы ошибается,потому что внутри себя он слышит воспроизводимые *собой* ноты иначе, чем от источника звука находящегося *вне* его.
>  Именно поэтому я и советую организовать самую простенькую домашнюю студию звукозаписи на базе любого компьютера.Уверяю,что Даша быстрее вас научится работать с муз.программами на компьютере.Вам же не для масс-медиа,а только для себя,в учебных целях эти записи нужны,поэтому никаких больших расходов не будет.Единственно,что будет нужно купить-это ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ микрофон,который не будет тембрально искажать записываемый голос.Не обязательно студийный,вполне сойдет очень недорогой конденсаторный,например серии JTS.Сейчас будет идти становление фактуры,и Даша слыша себя со стороны будет интуитивно правильно учиться задействовать природные резонаторы.Это особенно важно для джазового женского вокала,который требует богатых *нижних* обертонов.В период становления голоса и активного роста организма можно значительно корректировать фактуру голоса,развить нужные резонаторы и правильный внутренний музыкальный слух.Есть конечно и минусы в такой методике-это опасность что ребенок чересчур увлечется компьютерным "улучшением" своего звучания.Поэтому ни в коем случае нельзя на таких занятиях применять какую-либо вокальную обработку.Пример:реверберация (холл,делей и т.п.) приучают ученика постоянно недопевать концы музыкальных фраз и потом трудно его переучивать.
>  ИМХО,я всего лишь поделился своим личным опытом,моим советам можно последовать *ТОЛЬКО С РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЯ*.


Спасибо большое за советы, обязательно их учтем..... Что-то как-то не думал о домашней студии, а идея - очень правильная.... Пойду заказывать нормальный комп для начала... А что можете посоветовать из микрофонов?

----------


## КП

Я бы порекомендовал вам такой микрофон,который сам лично испытывал:
JTS NX 8.8  http://www.jts.com.tw/_english/02_pr...3&SID=19&ID=39
В Саратове в магазине стоит менее 3000руб. http://retromus.ru/tag/jts/
За такие деньги он великолепно справиться с вашими задачами.Воспроизводит очень точный и ровный звук без искажения голоса по тембру,что самое важное для вас. И, что немаловажно ,несмотря на то что он в принципе студийный,его можно держать в время пения в руках,что позволит Даше выработать правильные привычки работы с микрофоном на сцене.В этой ценовой категории вы лучше ничего не найдете.И даже в категории до 10000руб. лучше не найдете.Дальше уже пойдут профессиональные студийные микрофоны,их цена  на порядок дороже и их нельзя держать в руках,использовать только на стойке.На них уже можно делать и вполне профессиональные демо-записи.Я использую студийную «Октава МК-220».
Вам останется решить вопрос фантомного питания микрофона.Как правило звуковые карты не имеют фантомного питания (а в прочем может и отстал я от жизни),тогда вам понадобится или преамп (предусилитель микрофона с фантомным питанием) или самый простенький микшерный пультик таким питанием для микрофона.
Как сисадмину собрать системный блок вам не составит никакого труда.Для ваших целей сойдет любой процессор,вы пока не будете работать в сложных программах типа Nuendo,которые требуют четырехъядерного процессора.Единственно вам понадобится более-менее неплохая звуковая карта,которая поддерживает ASSIO.
По всем техническим и програмным вопросам вам лучше обратиться на вторую часть форума-техническую:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=125272
Там специалисты гораздо лучше меня, и есть все нужные вам специальные разделы в которых ответы уже есть практически на все могущие возникнуть у вас вопросы.Мы все автоматически зарегистрированы на обеих частях форума,под теми же паролями и НИКами.
Постарайтесь если будете задавать там вопросы четко объяснить что вам домашняя студия нужна *только для занятий с ребенком*, а не для создания готового профессионального мультимедийного продукта.А то такая студия самое меньшее  на 100тыс.руб. потянет.А в принципе уложиться можно в 5-8 тыс рублей а то и меньше для ваших целей.
И еще- я пользуюсь этим интернет магазином,если нет нужного продукта в наших городских магазинах. 
http://www.pop-music.ru/catalog.php?...roup=17&page=1
Они работают честно,никогда не обманывают, много раз покупал у них.

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

Не соглашусь

Затевать дома волокиту с записью не стоит для начинающей ученицы по след причинам:

0. это не 5-8 т.р, т.к 5-8 это один только пульт или преамп (и то типа беринжера, самого-самого плохенького  уровня). По минимуму: карта 200-400 баксов, микрофон 200-1000, пред 300-500, комп - 700-800. Итого в среднем 2 тонны зелени - если просто 1 канал монозаписи поскромному

1. даже имея не то что тут перечислили, а настоящие студ железки дома запись нормальную не получишь - из за помещения.   На студии оч тщательно выбирают под определенного солиста из парка микрофон, т.к. не бывает универсальных, "правильных" микрофонов. Даже в "правильном дорогом" студийном варианте услышав сухой трекинг  ваша дочь.... расхочет петь ))))))))) - так "сухо" и "серединисто" необычно для уха незвукорежиссера будет звучать - нужно еще обработать и уложить. А  слушать "кривую" запись незнай как записанную -  и по ней что то АНАЛИЗИРОВАТЬ.. нужно еще быть достаточно опытым слухачем чтобы отделить мух от котлет. Ну.. ИМХО... спорный тут момент.

Такое. сп0рное это. -все факторы в микрофон-запись оч сбивают с толку.  конечно настоящий проф. споет и в студийник в ушах нормально. Т.е такой тренинг конечно и поможет - но именно даст навык именно записи, но в постановке не поможет никак имхо. Вот когда уже повзрослеет и в физ и в муз плане - будет оттачивать на записи мастерство


2. При записи в микрофон и опытные то певцы начинают слетать с опоры, шептать, либо непривыкшие к юзанию наушников - высить . Для записи нужен УЖЕ имеющийся опыт, и не факт что такая запись даст его в обратном направлении, может наоборот помешать преподавателю ее.


3. В любом разе я бы посоветовал первое время только с преподом, и тренироваться петь в микрофон все же нужно, но не для записи, а в эстрадном варианте, на хорошей акустике в хороший микрофон. 
Пример: микрофон дешевый, режет на верхах - вокалист зажат., акустика плохая нет высоких - вокалист надорвался.. ну и тд.

Послушал Дашу - понра ) непосредственно, легко и от души - потенциал у девочки  имеется. Голос совсем детский, будет менятся. В такой период нужно оч аккуратно с ним, тока препод должен формировать

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

PS/ увы, время редакции сообщ ограничено , приходится оверпостить


если заниматься записью, то посоветовал бы в студии с опытным звукорежиссером - кот подскажет девочке как именно нужно петь для записи, на чем акцентировать внимание. Пример: фраза "с собой" лучше спеть не 2 "с" а как бы "3" - "с с собой" - так читаемее, и чтоб сибилянты не выстреливали (это не к данному примеру, касаемо примера - есть некоторые замечания по поводу дикции, но они не существенны:-)  - для 10 лет спето просто отлично!!!!)

PS2/ странно что на это никто не обратил внимание НО!! родителям *баааальшой втык*, за то что позволили петь девочке в больном состоянии с ВОСПАЛЕНИЕМ ЛЕГКИХ. Препод обязан был на этот счет этого дать четкие инструкции воощбще то...

----------


## vaganov

> PS/ увы, время редакции сообщ ограничено , приходится оверпостить
> 
> 
> если заниматься записью, то посоветовал бы в студии с опытным звукорежиссером - кот подскажет девочке как именно нужно петь для записи, на чем акцентировать внимание. Пример: фраза "с собой" лучше спеть не 2 "с" а как бы "3" - "с с собой" - так читаемее, и чтоб сибилянты не выстреливали (это не к данному примеру, касаемо примера - есть некоторые замечания по поводу дикции, но они не существенны:-)  - для 10 лет спето просто отлично!!!!)
> 
> PS2/ странно что на это никто не обратил внимание НО!! родителям *баааальшой втык*, за то что позволили петь девочке в больном состоянии с ВОСПАЛЕНИЕМ ЛЕГКИХ. Препод обязан был на этот счет этого дать четкие инструкции воощбще то...


Про втык мне -  согласен, просто доча сама хотела, а отказать не смог...

----------


## skif

*Испанский ГалстоГ*,
 Всё чётко и ясно . Браво , чувствуется рука мастера ! :Pivo:

----------


## инна atlfi

Отлично! Дашенька - умничка! Берегите дочу!
 :Ok:

----------


## vaganov

Приехали в этом году из Иваново, взяли гранпри....  Могу видео выложить, не подскажете, через что это сделать проще всего?

----------


## Лев

*vaganov*,
 Сначала залить на Ютуб, потом сделать так:  http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=119006

----------


## -Demiurge-

C удовольствием прослушал эту песенку, к сожалению - только на реалмузык )))

Выкладываю свои 5 копеек на эту тему, а точнее - выступление моего сына 12 лет назад - http://www.songstudio.ru/files/video/7not.avi

----------


## Лев

*-Demiurge-*,
 7 счастливых нот и много около...(по сравнению с Дашей:rolleyes:) Сейчас, наверное почище, поёт? Если есть материал о творчестве сына, рекомендую создать отдельную тему.

----------


## Тик Так

> Приехали в этом году из Иваново, взяли гранпри....  Могу видео выложить, не подскажете, через что это сделать проще всего?


Очень интересно посмотреть!!
Что то автор изчез..:)

----------


## igord

> Очень интересно посмотреть!!
> Что то автор изчез..:)


Ваганыч сейчас, по-моему, больше на ВКМ бывает...

----------


## Тик Так

> Ваганыч сейчас, по-моему, больше на ВКМ бывает...


Всё ясно..Что то я смотрю там  музыкантов и вокалистов тусит больше,чем здесь..Там конечно много интересного происходит в этой области,но сам сайт не уютный и не удобный - все посты в вертикальном положении..:) и атмосфера, как мне показалось - здесь душевнеее..
Сори за офф..

----------


## vaganov

Так, непредвиденные проблемы были....  Вот выкладываю то, что обещал.
http://vkontakte.ru/video4044492_151446240
http://vkontakte.ru/video4044492_151045463

К сожалению только с этого сайта, и качество видео не очень, звук вроде нормальный

*Добавлено через 27 секунд*
И никуда я не изчез  :)

----------


## Лев

> http://vkontakte.ru/video4044492_151446240


Будет собою:smile: :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## -Demiurge-

> *-Demiurge-*,
>  7 счастливых нот и много около...(по сравнению с Дашей:rolleyes:) Сейчас, наверное почище, поёт? Если есть материал о творчестве сына, рекомендую создать отдельную тему.


Не вижу в этом особого смысла :smile:Он уже взрослый человек, если захочет  сделает это сам:smile: Единственное, что хочу сделать - пригласить всех на сайт нашей студии Живой Звук!

Не сочтите за офф... Я не имею прав на создание новых тем :(

----------


## Лев

> пригласить всех на сайт нашей студии Живой Звук!


Детям расти и перерасти уровень исполнителя "Чистые пруды" :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Что-то давно не появляется хозяин темы...

----------


## vaganov

Вот, новое, извиняюсь, что давно не появлялся, год довольно тяжелым выдался, на евровидение не прошли, выбыли с первого тура  новой волны, но получили много полезного опыта....  Вот новое выкладываю, что записали :)

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/901055/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/901057/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/901060/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/901061/

----------


## vaganov

Кошмарные пол года... ребенок постоянно болел, голос менялся болезненно.....   Но..... То, что получилось с голосом - совсем  не похоже на то, что было. Голос стал более объемным, появились басы каких не было....  Узнать нереально.... как только появится запись обязательно выложу...

----------


## Angel_Stike

Очень было бы интересно проследить за развитием такого многогранного таланта.

----------

